# Whats your One favorite OLDIE that you Bump Everytime you Go Riding?



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*The Sly,Slick and **Wicked by The Lost Generation!*


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

Cruisin- smokey robinson! http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=NNwI-Yvginc


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

dedicated to the one i love bye the temprees the jam right there


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thosr are alk good ones. But mine would have to be1. "Quiet Storm" - Smokey Robinson. 2. payback is a dog- stylistics3. What you see is whst you getSorry bro its too many goid ones


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> dedicated to the one i love bye the temprees the jam right there


this is some good shittt!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Thosr are alk good ones. But mine would have to be1. "Quiet Storm" - Smokey Robinson. 2. payback is a dog- stylistics3. What you see is whst you getSorry bro its too many goid ones


fuck yeah, how in the fuck did i not have "What you see Is what you Get" in my collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

great topic:thumbsup:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

war dont let no one get you down


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

pits n lowriders said:


> war dont let no one get you down


man, your rite! THIS IS THE FUCKING JAM!!!!!!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

214Tex said:


>


:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

"CHILDREN OF THE NIGHT" - stylistics ! 1968


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

zapp and roger greatest hits


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

once upon a time Marv Johnsonuffin:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

mary wells "you beat me to the punch" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hXSaGM0Jp0


----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

Eddie Holman.This Can't Be True.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ANYTHING FROM TEARS FOR FEARS, PETSHOP BOYS, INXS, WAM, GEORGE MICHAEL, BOY GEORGE, FINE YOUNG CANNIBALS, WAS (NOT WAS), UB40. ALL THAT 80'S GANGSTA SHIT.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

My Jam Thanks to the Homeboy Curly......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6svX7zhq7L8


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Has 2 b angel baby specially if u cruzyn wth ur hyna !!


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Duke of Earl! That would be diffently badass cruising In a bomb!!!


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

"Til The End Of Time" - The Flamingos
"Fork In The Road" - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
"Send Me Some Lovin" - Little Richard
"That's What My Heart Needs" - Otis Redding
"I Need Love" - Barbara Mason

I got hella.... Thank God For MP3's!! Diggin for the vinyl would be insane!


----------



## el_super_dan (Jul 21, 2011)

Spill the wine - Eric burdon & war 

Back to the hotel - n2 deep

My mind is playing tricks on me - ghetto boys


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Mafioso1988 said:


> Duke of Earl! That would be diffently badass cruising In a bomb!!!


 Orale simon hey dat rola b firme !! 2 many firme oldies 2 name qno!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Tony Allen-Nite Owl


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good music!!


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Give me your love curtis mayfeild


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

A new favorite of mine... TODAY - TOM SCOTT






Kicks in around 45-50 seconds


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Whatchu See is Whatchu Get by the Dramatics is played almost every week in the whip..


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

lemme add some swag in this bitch!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Whatchu See is Whatchu Get by the Dramatics is played almost every week in the whip..


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Swag School is now in sessionuffin:



:boink:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Big John 69 said:


> Give me your love curtis mayfeild


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm out:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MIND BLOWIN . . . DECISIONS , CAUSE HEAD ON . . . . COLLISIONS!!!! - HEATWAVE. 

MUST HAVE OUT A SPELL ON MY MIND . . . 

AND HEY LOVE - I cant remember who its by ?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> MIND BLOWIN . . . DECISIONS , CAUSE HEAD ON . . . . COLLISIONS!!!! - HEATWAVE.
> 
> MUST HAVE OUT A SPELL ON MY MIND . . .
> 
> AND HEY LOVE - I cant remember who its by ?


DELFONICS


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HERE YOU GO LUXMAN


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

THE TYPE OF OLDIES I RIDE TO!...
jC2ZY2loo74&feature=related


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

one more for my haters you make me famousuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


>


good one fam!:h5:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

1 MORE AND IM GOING TO GET MY ASS BACK TO WORK.... LOL








THIS IS MY SHIT!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Bobby Womack "if you think you're loney now"
The Spinners "i'll be around"
bootsy Collins "Rather Be with you"
Isley bros. "Footsteps in the dark"
Leon Haywood "I Want'a Do Something Freaky to You"


----------



## CHEETAHS ASS (Jul 26, 2011)

When i cruise my 77 coupe i ride with classic rock of the 70's....Eagles, Paul Davis, Doors, Doobie Brothers, Boz Skaggs, Zepplin, Boston, Chicago, AWB. Real music not the BS you hear now a days or the stereotypical music people think Riders listen to. But my theme song is Be Thankful by William Devaughn.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Give me your love curtis mayfield


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Never gets old.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Oldies Remix


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

cant leave out rideing high by faze - o, love seasons by zoom , atlantic star , some jbs , heat wave dam my list goes on. oh cant leave out ambrosia & your the only woman this song is the shizzzzit.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

cant leave out rideing high by faze - o, love seasons by zoom , atlantic star , some jbs , heat wave dam my list goes on. oh cant leave out ambrosia & your the only woman this song is the shizzzzit

DAMN, I thought I was the only one who liked Ambrosia on here. 
Lotta good jams posted up but I gotta go with Four Tops " STILL WATERS"


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

1bad-azz cadi said:


> Swag School is now in sessionuffin:
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:


lmfao! this is some real G' SHIT! HAHAHHA :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*thank you everybody, good music right here. I JUST ADDED MORE MUSIC TO MY COLLECTION!:thumbsup:*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*ONE SONG THAT FUCKING HITS HARD!!! AND GIRLS VOICE IS LOUD!!!




*


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDGE4UD6cgI&feature=related


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

"You are my starship, come take me up tonite!!!!! " Straight up perfect lowriding song, cant remember who sings it tho


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

TYPE OF OLDIES I RIDE TO !~


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

OK, I'm gonna give you guys one from deep in my crates... I was bumpin this one all last weekend... Lemme know whatcha think!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Sunday Morning at the carwash music*





 I gets my boogie on on the dance floor and the back yard


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cant forget about my sistas that keep me groovinuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Cant forget about chaka!*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bring it into the 80's swag school is back in session fellas!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bring it into the 80's 



 My ted wells color bar


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> lmfao! this is some real G' SHIT! HAHAHHA :thumbsup:


Thanks brother


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

A LOVE OF YOUR OWN by Average white band. 

That shit bangs!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


>


 Oh my god this is my shyt rite here homie !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DELFONICS - BREAL YOUR PROMISE ! ! ! Wit the Knockoffs chopping in the breeze . . . .


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63nlhoda2MY


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

duceslife said:


> Eddie Holman.This Can't Be True.






 :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> ANYTHING FROM TEARS FOR FEARS, PETSHOP BOYS, INXS, WAM, GEORGE MICHAEL, BOY GEORGE, FINE YOUNG CANNIBALS, WAS (NOT WAS), UB40. ALL THAT 80'S GANGSTA SHIT.


:rofl:
lol
wtf


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I cant recall how many thousands of times ive listened to this song in my impala, it puts me in a great mood that music from today cant do anymore.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tell me so by Donnie Elbert.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqrp-AGjdz0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

BAD ASS ROLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Supernatural by Ben e king 
Remind me by Patrice rushen 
How nice it is by Billy Stewart 
Welcome to my world by the delegations 

If you guys want more let me know


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

The Delegations - Oh Honey, all the damn time


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Bring it into the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> My ted wells color bar


couldnt ride a night with out that bro


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

I.m sugar free..by juicy.....in vibe.....with tha ass locked up? So you can see the dropdowns and slip in tha drive shaft...tubular top?trailn arms.....i.m sugar free...it so lonley ....cvr knockn......yall goona have me pickn the kids up in tha lowlow


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> I.m sugar free..by juicy.....in vibe.....with tha ass locked up? So you can see the dropdowns and slip in tha drive shaft...tubular top?trailn arms.....i.m sugar free...it so lonley ....cvr knockn......yall goona have me pickn the kids up in tha lowlow


 Sugar Free by Juicy is a bad ass jam. Been lookin for this song for a looong time..........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ABRAXASS said:


> Sugar Free by Juicy is a bad ass jam. Been lookin for this song for a looong time..........


thats the jam aint it....alot of people thank its mtume..with the song juicy....but her name was katreese barnes..and her brother did the production...they also made hiphop history because they appeared on the score to the movie beat srteet.....love thier music


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

:h5:http://youtu.be/AtKMSwwy8rE


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

what bout ole school rap and funk......i cant stamd it.....radio active rap{lovin c ..mcfosty.....spoonie g...schooly d....the sequence.....blowfly.....s.o.sband....force m.d....fatback band....oneway....


----------



## ese.nito.712 (Sep 23, 2010)

LOVE JONES BY BRIGHTER SIDE OF DARKNESS,SHOW ME HOW AND SO I CAN LOVE YOU BY THE EMOTIONS, STILL WATER BY THE FOUR TOPS SHIT TOO MANY


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Kleer ...intament connections...... Patrice rushin....anita baker.....cherele...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Walking down the street whatcin ladies go by...lookin at tha ladies all them fly all them so lovely i cant make up mind....slave....feat steve arriongton......weak at the knees......too


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

HAAAHAAA PLAYA JAMZ


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

MALO SUAVECITO:thumbsup:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

SMOOOOOVE GROOOOOVE HAAAHAAA !


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Barbara Mason Yes I`m ready.. again thanks to my HomeBoy Curly...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC7A97aGsYc


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

EastSide Storys if you still can get them?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nlh6_ru-KoY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9mv9I-Kypw&feature=related

and for the Homie that posted Mtume Suga Free.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

FIRME ROLA HOLMZ*


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Cameo.......shalamar.........gapband......johnie gitaur watson......and motha fuckn .......blowfly.......


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

FRANKY Y LOS MATADORES CONOSCO A LOS DOZ


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

GGGGGYEAH


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ox-Roxs said:


> EastSide Storys if you still can get them? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nlh6_ru-KoYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9mv9I-Kypw&feature=related and for the Homie that posted Mtume Suga Free.. :thumbsup:


a bro...mtume made the song ..juicy...juicy a group made the song suga free...katrese barnes and her brother....but the have simular sound...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

The message..grand masterflash .....the show dougie fresh....hey d.j...malcolm mcclaren.....schooly d ..psk...shelia e....love bizare.....force m.d.love is heart....ready for the world ....digital display........your are in my system..michael murphy&the system....faze.o ridin hi......jus lil my tipn songs


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

i. M like _ _a 1580 k.d.a.y..mixmaster when i.m lowriden...if ya from l.a...ya kno what i mean bout kday 1580am in the 80ssss........you didnt need no tape...kday played rap allday.. r&b mix at night......throwbackjamn..


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

WAR- OUTLAW :nicoderm:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hurry up this way again ...stylistics........oh and i cant forget......slickrick....motha ...fuckn ..james.......cant ride with out ricky.......alicia myers i wanna thank you...in vibe...wit the color bar on......or only you can make me happy?????locked up and dipn.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good jams


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ohio players....bros johson.....confunkshun.....


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*now this is the jam! lol*:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

celly cell its going down:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

MARVIN GAYE

"GIVE IT UP"


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Look over your shoulder- The Escorts
Oh how its hurts- Barbara Mason
Don't be afraid do as I say- Frankie Karl
Right on the tip of my tongue- Brenda and the tabulations
Talk to me- Sunny Ozuna
Oh My Angel-Bertha Tillman


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

motecarlosean said:


> celly cell its going down:thumbsup:


it's in the ride ;-)


----------



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Brenton Wood : Im the one who knows
Eighteen With a Bullet ete Wingfield
Confessing A Feeling: Sly Slick and Wicked 
Dreaning casually: Thee Midniters	
Somebody Please	: The Vanguards	
Searching for My Love : (W/The Rhythm Aces Bobby Moore & The Rhythm Aces


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Whizz kwalifa


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Smokey http://youtu.be/tmYiOPcJxhY V_irgin Man_


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the coasters they got a few hits


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

What i cruise to.


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S1BgCjnELSc 

:tears::yessad:

walk on by


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

2 many to put on but duke of earl


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

Much Better Off- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
No One Can Love You More- Phyllis Hyman


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

If I had to pick one...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

JOE BATAAN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF4XtjqmQrc&feature=bf_prev&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AeO_swOV16n8GlEhOOIDCP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxSWwN8uwhU&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AeO_swOV16n8GlEhOOIDCP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSvFj3aZ7TA&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AeO_swOV16n8GlEhOOIDCP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FWI76bBvHg&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AeO_swOV16n8GlEhOOIDCP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxcYibIzkXg


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Has to be:
The town I live in
By: Thee Midniters


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Nieves De Enero o Baraja De Oro

By Chalino Sanchez:


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

Zitro881 said:


> Has to be:
> The town I live in
> By: Thee Midniters


 I love that song damn!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Rock n roll gangsta


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DIP'IN N GLIDE'IN DOWN THE BRISTOL BUMPIN THIS JAM.....




:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LUV PLAYIN THIS WHILE ROLLIN INTO A SHOW.....


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

"Ballero"
By: War


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Nieves De Enero o Baraja De Oro
> 
> By Chalino Sanchez:



thats whats up! :yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

More bounce to the ounce........smoke some weed by ice cube......


----------



## LSANDOVAL006 (Feb 7, 2007)

Wasted Days And Wasted Nights
Freddy Fender


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

The world is a ghetto(extended version) by war
So by war


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

BIGJ77MC said:


> The world is a ghetto(extended version) by war
> So by war


Heck yeah


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Not an oldie but:
Hit and Run. By the BarKays


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

" Be thankful for what you got " this song always had me itching to buy a great big Cadillac !


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Earth wind and fire, that's the way of the world!!
Z from Hawaii


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


x2 i mess wit all earth wind & fire, parliament funkadelics, ohio players, and Zapp&roger. George benson, M.j., Isleys, and marvin Gaye often make the cut too.


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


*ive been trying to find this song for the longest! thank you for posting it up! thank you west coast!

*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

Zitro881 said:


> Has to be:
> The town I live in
> By: Thee Midniters


*damn homie this is a great song! nice post!




*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*How do you guys download music? can someone send me a pm please, i appreciate it!*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*great songs homies, keep them coming!!!uffin:*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

808t0702 said:


>


hell yea i always bump this one too


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

gwen macrae - the rub


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

I'm still here - the notations

As I sit here- the whispers

Rollin low and slow right there


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*1. Cowboys To Girls.....The Intruders
2. In the Rain.....The Dramatics
3. Summer Time.....Billy Stewart
4. Sad Girl.....Jay Wiggins
5. All The Pretty Young Girls.....The Upfronts
My top 5 Loco Oldies
*


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM&list=UUo9spK-7JOk4LKhkOwGpOuQ&index=103&feature=plcp" target="_blank">


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM&list=UUo9spK-7JOk4LKhkOwGpOuQ&index=103&feature=plcp" target="_blank">


*Best fucking video! real riders!!!*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Just my imagination by the temtaptions
Got ahold of me by Smokey Robinson
The ralfi pagan legend CD I just let it bump there's only one song on it I don't like

Computer love and so ruff so tuff by Zapp n roger


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Johnny n santos sleep Walk o dont know they dont even say shit but i hear somthing and any of ralfi pagan i mean any and sabor a mi but by eydie gorme mmm m m mmmmm really all oldies but for me does:h5:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odpIagCbUfM


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

Oldies I like a lot them but
Chi Lites Oh Girl
In the still of the night 
Love that era
2pac Dre Outkast Chicago Hip Hop and pretty much anything 90s hip hop


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

B Town Fernie said:


>


real good jam!!!!!!!!!!
post more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thank you


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

*Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me lean then watch me rock Super Man dat oh Yeah watch me crank dat Robocop 
Super Fresh, now watch me jock Jocking on them haterz man When I do dat Soulja Boy I lean to the left and crank dat thing Now you 
I'm jocking on you, I'm jockin' on you And if we get the fightin' Then I'm cocking on you, then I'm cockin' on you You catch me at yo local party Yes I crank it everyday Haterz get mad cuz I got me some Bathin' Apes 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
I'm bouncin' on my toe Watch me super soak dat oh I'ma pass it to Arab And he's gon' crank it up fo' sho' 
Haterz wanna be me Soulja Boy, I'm the man They be lookin' at my neck Sayin' it's the Rubberband Man, man Watch me do it, watch me do it Dance, dance Let get to it, let get to it 
Nope, you can't do it like me Doe, so don't do it like me Folk, I see you tryna do it like me Man that damn was ugly 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
I'm too fresh off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank that Roosevelt And super soak that oh 
Super soak that oh Super soak that oh Super soak that oh Super soak that oh 
I'm too fresh now watch me do Watch me shuffle, watch me do Watch me crank that Soulja Boy, now Superman do it 
Superman do it Superman do it Ahh 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch You, ahh you**Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me lean then watch me rock Super Man dat oh Yeah watch me crank dat Robocop 
Super Fresh, now watch me jock Jocking on them haterz man When I do dat Soulja Boy I lean to the left and crank dat thing Now you 
I'm jocking on you, I'm jockin' on you And if we get the fightin' Then I'm cocking on you, then I'm cockin' on you You catch me at yo local party Yes I crank it everyday Haterz get mad cuz I got me some Bathin' Apes 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
I'm bouncin' on my toe Watch me super soak dat oh I'ma pass it to Arab And he's gon' crank it up fo' sho' 
Haterz wanna be me Soulja Boy, I'm the man They be lookin' at my neck Sayin' it's the Rubberband Man, man Watch me do it, watch me do it Dance, dance Let get to it, let get to it 
Nope, you can't do it like me Doe, so don't do it like me Folk, I see you tryna do it like me Man that damn was ugly 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
I'm too fresh off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank that Roosevelt And super soak that oh 
Super soak that oh Super soak that oh Super soak that oh Super soak that oh 
I'm too fresh now watch me do Watch me shuffle, watch me do Watch me crank that Soulja Boy, now Superman do it 
Superman do it Superman do it Ahh 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch You, ahh you
**Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me lean then watch me rock Super Man dat oh Yeah watch me crank dat Robocop 
Super Fresh, now watch me jock Jocking on them haterz man When I do dat Soulja Boy I lean to the left and crank dat thing Now you 
I'm jocking on you, I'm jockin' on you And if we get the fightin' Then I'm cocking on you, then I'm cockin' on you You catch me at yo local party Yes I crank it everyday Haterz get mad cuz I got me some Bathin' Apes 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
I'm bouncin' on my toe Watch me super soak dat oh I'ma pass it to Arab And he's gon' crank it up fo' sho' 
Haterz wanna be me Soulja Boy, I'm the man They be lookin' at my neck Sayin' it's the Rubberband Man, man Watch me do it, watch me do it Dance, dance Let get to it, let get to it 
Nope, you can't do it like me Doe, so don't do it like me Folk, I see you tryna do it like me Man that damn was ugly 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
I'm too fresh off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank that Roosevelt And super soak that oh 
Super soak that oh Super soak that oh Super soak that oh Super soak that oh 
I'm too fresh now watch me do Watch me shuffle, watch me do Watch me crank that Soulja Boy, now Superman do it 
Superman do it Superman do it Ahh 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch 
Soulja Boy off in this oh Watch me crank it, watch me roll Watch me crank dat, Soulja Boy Then Superman dat oh 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) 
Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch me you (Crank dat, Soulja Boy) Now watch **You, ahh you*


​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

this song is the fucking jam!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Maze-f/ Frankie Beverly "Happy Feelings"


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i got some bad shit, making videos to post right now. you guys know how to download youtube videos as audio downloads so you can get them? you guys will like these


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

there you go, like 25 songs. got them over the years, the really rare ones from an old wilmero i grew up with from will hall park. some of you probly never heard some of these, but theyre all bad ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


Jack Bauer said:


> ANYTHING FROM TEARS FOR FEARS, PETSHOP BOYS, INXS, WAM, GEORGE MICHAEL, BOY GEORGE, FINE YOUNG CANNIBALS, WAS (NOT WAS), UB40. ALL THAT 80'S GANGSTA SHIT.


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

HRHyjry864


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

cut_six_tre said:


>


yezzir!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

check this one out youngsta:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

positive message !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## cut_six_tre (Jul 6, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :yes:


:worship:


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

James brown....papa dont take no mess..santana...i aint got nobody I can depend on...


----------

